

NGINX Passenger 3 Ubuntu packages available - djgraham
http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/nginx-passenger-3-ubuntu-packages

======
caiusdurling
Yippie. Time to switch my stuff back from apache/passenger and get a sane
config file format again.

